# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  torbiel a rak

## Nie zarejestrowany

Wykryto u mnie torbiel na jajniku. Jestem kwalifikowana do operacji. Chciałabym jednak zapytać się jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo, że jest to nowotwór złośliwy? Czy jest to groźne? Kiedy się dowiem czy jest to nowotwór łagodny, czy złośliwy?

----------

